# freebox (v4 , routeur , wifi) et airport express !!!!!



## pourquoipas4 (8 Décembre 2004)

Je n'arrive pas a configurer ma borne airport express sur mon reseau wifi de ma freebox.
J'ai fait ma programmation avec le soft de config airport express mais aussi avec admin airport.
Le but pour moi est de rattacher ma borne au reseau existant donc de lui donner une adresse IP délivrée par la freebox ainsi que le code WEP qui lui est attaché.
Le chargement se fait bien, apres celui-ci je n'arrive plus a contacter ma borne par le reseau qui lui etait affecté en usine (preuve qu'elle a bien changée de reseau).
Mais je n'arrive plus à la "pinguer".
J'ai un petit doute sur le code WEP: 40 bit correspond bien à un mot hexa de 10 caracteres?
Merci de me dépanner si quelqu'un a des idées.
cri


----------



## fpoil (8 Décembre 2004)

La diode de l'express est elle verte ou orange clignotante ?

Pour retrouver la borne, reset hard (j'ai mis 4 heures lundi soir pour paramétrer la mienne avec une ap netgear)

La freebox est elle compatible WDS ?


----------



## pourquoipas4 (8 Décembre 2004)

Je me    renseigne  pour la  fonction WDS.Je pensais que la fn WDS etait mise en place pour creer un second reseau  WIFI   ayant comme routeur l'airport. je desire juste garder ma free en routeur et affecter une IP a  la borne (je n e desire pas connecter ma borne par cable mais juste m'en servir pour mon imprimante en WIFI)
Pour la couleur de la LED, j'ai eu les deux cas (orange clignotant et vert fixe) mais rien dans les deux.
dis le si je ne   suis pas clair.
Merci
cri


----------



## fpoil (8 Décembre 2004)

le wds c'est aussi pour que ton airport express communique en wifi avec ton routeur afin que celle ci prolonge ton réseau,

comment fais tu la config ? Par l'admin airport, tu sélectionnes ta borne express et dans la configuration tu demande qu'elle  rejoigne un réseau existant ?

sinon pour la diode, si elle est verte fixe c'est que c'est bon (chez moi parmi mes nombreuses tentatives, à la fin du transfert de configuration de la borne, la diode passait au vert puis quelques secondes plus tard se remettait à clignoter ... bon pour un nouveau tour )


----------



## pourquoipas4 (8 Décembre 2004)

je fais effectivement ma config par admin  airport en lui demandant de se joindre a  un reseau existant.

cri


----------



## fpoil (8 Décembre 2004)

à la fin de ta config, le réseau airport 10ef (les 4 dernières valeurs de l'adresse mac de ton airport express) a disparu et lorque tu scannes ton réseau dans l'admin airport tu ne trouves pas ta borne.

 Si ton routeur n'est pas wds, tu ne pourras faire communiquer ta borne avec lui en wifi, il n'y a pas de pont.

 La solution : soit un routeur wds soit une ap wds branchée en filaire sur la freebox à moins que quelqu'un ait une autre solution.

 Pour ma part j'ai un routeur netgear sur lequel est branché un point d'accès netgear wg602 configuré en point d'accès et qui gère le wds et qui communique avec ma borne airport express connectée à ma chaine et arrosant les ibooks pour l'accès au net.


----------



## pourquoipas4 (8 Décembre 2004)

J'ai lu que la freebox n'etait pas WDS.
Ce qui apparement est le PB.
mes espoirs s'ecroulent..........
je  vai devoir adapter tout cela.
Merc i a toi pour tes infos.
A plus
cri

PS:si d'autres infos trainent sur le forum, n'hesitez pas.


----------



## ni pour ni contre (9 Décembre 2004)

Salut 

Il me semble avoir vu un tutorial sur le mode client express + freebox sur www.xrings.net ...
Ha, ça y est :



> -  Avec une freebox wifi b (mode routeur et mode wifi activé) sécurisé en cryptage WEP 40bits : première deception au premier branchement, la borne était invisible pour l&#8217;utilitaire de configuration. Je mets ça sur le compte de la configuration MAC (décrite plus haut) mais j&#8217;avoue avoir été sacrement déçu car la borne est censée autoriser 5 réglages pour justement ne pas avoir à tout changer dès qu&#8217;on se déplace. Ethernet ou wifi, création ou prolongation de réseau, la borne n&#8217;a été vue qu&#8217;après un reset logiciel (il faut appuyer 10 seconde sur le petit bouton). Deuxième déception, *le cryptage WEP 40bits proposé par Freeadsl ne voulait pas de ma borne : il fallait mettre un &#8217;$&#8217;devant le mot passe*... Merci MacADSL



Voilà, je crois que tout y est. Tu dois pouvoir trouver le reste là : http://www.xrings.net/xrings/imprimer.php3?id_article=332 et sur Macadsl.

PS : il vaut mieux utiliser freebox et borne express comme routeur et wifi, ou utiliser la freebox elle-même en routeur wifi avec la carte de Free? Je me tâte toujours, mais le fait que la connexion soit cryptée m'embête. Vive les réseaux ouverts!


----------



## pourquoipas4 (9 Décembre 2004)

Grand merci pour tes infos.
effectivement en mettant $ devant le code wep 40 Hexa plus aucun PB.
Ma borne a bien l'afresse donnée .
Faudrait faire passe rl'info car depuis que je cherche...
J'ai discuter avec certains qui ont laisser tomber.

C'est parti pour de nouvelles aventures!!!!

Encore merci.
cri


----------



## bruno mars (19 Décembre 2004)

L'assistant d'installation n'arrive pas à repérer ma borne airport express sur mon réseau wifi . ( routeur wifi com 21 de france telecom cable ) . Je suis complétement largué .


----------



## pourquoipas4 (20 Décembre 2004)

en ce qui me concerne, j'ai configure mon AP express  avec mon Ibook equipe  AP.
SErt toi de Admin Airport, c'est assez simple.
Tu peux aussi  aller sur le site indique par FPOIL ci-dessus.
A plus
cri


----------



## salt1bang (6 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour,
  Est-ce que quelqu'un sait comment faire une extention d'un réseau 802.11x, j'ai cherché de partout de la doc mais je n'ai rien trouvé. Je dispose d'une borne aiport extreme, d'une freebox équipé de la carte wifi. Le but de la manoeuvre serai d'étendre la portée de la freebox... Cette install accueillerai un powerbook et une imprimante wifi...
  En regardant dans l'utilitaire d'admin de la borne, j'ai vu que l'on peut la configurer en 'relai' avec le WDS... mais je ne sais pas comment raccorder la borne à la freebox.
   Si quelqu'un sait si mon idée est possible, et si oui, ou je pourrai trouver la doc nécessaire à la config WDS (relai) de la borne, ça m'aiderai vraiment bcp.
  Merci

  Bonne année 2005 au fait!


----------



## salt1bang (6 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour,
Est-ce que quelqu'un sait comment faire une extention d'un réseau 802.11x, j'ai cherché de partout de la doc mais je n'ai rien trouvé. Je dispose d'une borne aiport extreme, d'une freebox équipé de la carte wifi. Le but de la manoeuvre serai d'étendre la portée de la freebox... Cette install accueillerai un powerbook et une imprimante wifi...
En regardant dans l'utilitaire d'admin de la borne, j'ai vu que l'on peut la configurer en 'relai' avec le WDS... mais je ne sais pas comment raccorder la borne à la freebox.
 Si quelqu'un sait si mon idée est possible, et si oui, ou je pourrai trouver la doc nécessaire à la config WDS (relai) de la borne, ça m'aiderai vraiment bcp.
Merci

Bonne année 2005 au fait!


----------

